# Bars Showing UFC



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, this may be a complete noob question, but why is it so difficult finding a bar that shows the UFC events? I heard that in order for the bar to show it, they have to pay the PPV amount multiplied by the maximum capacity.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Most sports bars around here now show all UFC events- worst case Hooters normally shows them. 

Strip clubs always have them. I dunno the price to show them but a lot of places, especially since college football has ended and the NFL is almost over, show them to try and bring in some business.


----------



## canuckchuck (Oct 15, 2006)

If you go to the ufc web site under FAQ there is a list of bars that show bars that are showing the fights you may have to dig aaround there a bit but it is there.

Chuck


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

awesome. thanks guys, I've found a few already


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

The bars around here never show the UFC's from europe because of the time delay. It sucks. I usually go to all of them at the bar.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, it costs the bars a lot of money to show PPV events. They have to pay $5-$10 (not sure which one) per person for the max capacity of that bar.

My friend owns a bar and didnt want to order ppv's for this reason. 

Thats why most places that do show the fight charge a $5 cover.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

sk double i said:


> Yes, it costs the bars a lot of money to show PPV events. They have to pay $5-$10 (not sure which one) per person for the max capacity of that bar.
> 
> My friend owns a bar and didnt want to order ppv's for this reason.
> 
> Thats why most places that do show the fight charge a $5 cover.


Excactly, I usually spend the same amount at the bar that I would for a ppv at home, except I spend the money on beer, hotwings, and more beer. It's more fun for me that way, and you get the excitement of a rowdy drunk crowd cheering.

I think my local bar makes a killing on food and drink during UFC's and they prolly break even for the ppv with the 5 dollar cover a the door. The place get's so packed that they had to turn people away for the Randy/lesnar fight, and the bar is freaking huge. Probably a couple of hundred people show up.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

The bars make a KILLING for UFC events...aslong as they fill the place and charge a cover (some get away with $15 cover up hear!!!) they do just fine.

I dont understand why ya guys like watching it at a bar though, you gotta deal with some of the most annoying fans ever there and it doesnt work out any cheaper at all.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

e-thug said:


> The bars make a KILLING for UFC events...aslong as they fill the place and charge a cover (some get away with $15 cover up hear!!!) they do just fine.
> 
> I dont understand why ya guys like watching it at a bar though, you gotta deal with some of the most annoying fans ever there and it doesnt work out any cheaper at all.


I like it at the bar because instead of just buying the ppv, you get to still watch it, plus you can get food and lots of drink and walk away for the same price. I actually enjoy the annoying drunk bar fans yelling and shouting. It's fun.

Me and my wife and posse usually show up like and hour and a half early so we can get a table, then we get dinner and start drinking.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The bastards here in Vegas are charging now! Oh well, looks like I am going to Red Rock Casino and paying $10 to watch, but supposedly that comes with a free drink too.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> I like it at the bar because instead of just buying the ppv, you get to still watch it, plus you can *get food and lots of drink and walk away for the same price*. I actually enjoy the annoying drunk bar fans yelling and shouting. It's fun.
> 
> Me and my wife and posse usually show up like and hour and a half early so we can get a table, then we get dinner and start drinking.


Well I get my PPV's at a discounted price at home, and the liquor is cheaper buying from the liquor store.

It would work out cheaper for ya if ya had the boys come over and pitch in for the PPV price.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Didn't know bars charge for ppv. The bar I go to by 42nd or 34th never charged me. I try to buy at least a beer so I don't feel like i'm free loading but last time i didn't buy anything.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Well I get my PPV's at a discounted price at home, and the liquor is cheaper buying from the liquor store.
> 
> It would work out cheaper for ya if ya had the boys come over and pitch in for the PPV price.


LOL, I'll be on the next plane to calgary!


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

I go to Buffalo Wild Wings and there is no cover charge. For UFC 92 they had the fight on every screen and the place was packed.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No bars around here show UFC events. NASCAR maybe, but not UFC PPVs.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> Didn't know bars charge for ppv. The bar I go to by 42nd or 34th never charged me. I try to buy at least a beer so I don't feel like i'm free loading but last time i didn't buy anything.


is that Bar 12 on the East Side? Or Playwright on the West?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

If I don't go to NYC (which is annoying because I'd have to pay for a cab to the train and then do it again to get back home), there is pretty much no where for me to watch it. I was in Suffolk County a bit ago and was very suprised to see a sign outside of a bar saying they show "UFC". But, then the transpotation is still a bitch.


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

First off, bars that don't charge for PPV events are most likely not paying the proper public airing fees (bar owners order from their home address and get it piped into the bar). It is insanely expensive to air the things, as bars are expected to pay money for every person who could potentially attend the event -- that is, Comcast or Dish Network or whomever actually looks at the fire department record for maximum capacity and bills the bar based on that number. 

So, unless it's a lock that the place fills up, it's very hard to make money on PPVs. Which sucks. My guess is that Hooters has some kind of sweet deal given their size (as they consistently show the events).


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

im dying to watch this event can anyone tell me if there are any bars local to me in NYC or zip code 11364


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

which district? check out Bar 12, Firefly and Playwright at 35th and at 49th. 

haven't decided which one I'm going to yet


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

*Bay Area (East Bay) Bars?*

Any East Bay (SF Bay Area) fight fans know of any good bars (especially close to Berkeley)? I've spoken with the owners of Meridian, a new upscale sports bar in downtown Berkeley, and they say they'll start once they have more of a regular clientèle, but in the meanwhile... 

Also, I actually had a cool fight watching group going, but it seems to have tapered off. If anyone nearby would be interested, and likes to actually WATCH fights (as opposed to just using them as an excuse to party), lemme know and maybe we can start something up again.


----------



## tjkhud (Jan 6, 2011)

*ufc pay per view bars showing fights*

Hey- there is a solid websight that says what bars show the fights and their phone number

UFCfightfinder.com

I have used it a few times


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

It cost 500 bucks to order the fight for commerical use. Thats why its limited


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

HeavyRob said:


> Ok, this may be a complete noob question, but why is it so difficult finding a bar that shows the UFC events? I heard that in order for the bar to show it, they have to pay the PPV amount multiplied by the maximum capacity.


You are right. Have a buddy who owns a lounge and they charge based on the number of seats in the venue. I thought it was a fixed amount at $1,500. A lotta bars don't make their money unless they charge cover or have high volume of traffic. You can't order a regular pay per view event (residential price $50+) because each establishment has a commercial license and it's blocked off by the cable company/UFC unless you order it through the proper channels. Then they send the bar promotional posters. The UFC makes tons and tons of loot per show!

Add to that gate revenue, sponsorship, enterprising (products/UFC gym) and you have a successful business model. 

*NOTE* Some higher end lounges don't show it because of the crowd it attracts apparently.


----------



## tjkhud (Jan 6, 2011)

I dont know if the ufc would do better having people order it in there homes or go to a bar. Big bars probably hurt their profits since so many people can see it without paying. I have heard like $1500 also.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I've heard it's a lot more than $500 bucks for a bar... last time I inquired at the bar I remember them saying it was more or less scaled to the number of screens / bar capacity... makes sense... I was pretty sh*tfaced at the time though so my memory may be skewed


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Old thread is old.


----------



## tjkhud (Jan 6, 2011)

yep. so


----------

